# Am I getting this right?



## holtzchick (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey,

So I made Penelope a C&C cage, lined the bottom with fleece, put her litterbox in and I have some pillowcases (enclosed ones) that she cant crawl into also made with a fleece type material. Now regarding heating, I like my apartment to be quite warm there are no drafts but I also have hand warmers that I put into the pillow cases and zipped up for her to have some warmth. I would like to put something else for heating in her cage but I'm not sure specifically what type of light I should go for... like should I get one for a reptile cage if so what type? or a space heater? Sorry I also forgot to mention that I have a rabbit so if I could get a heater that would heat specifically her space without interfering too much with the total room temp that would be awesome.. if not thats okay too I can just rework the cage set ups. If anyone could us degrees Celsius rather than Fahrenheit when explaining that would help me alot . I'm trying my best here being a new hedgehog owner... her previous owner was awful! she had her in a tiny bin with wood shavings, with cats that bothered her all the time.. in my opinion that is way stressful! I am a new owner but I am trying to provide the best for her.

Anyways enough rambling! Thanks to all who take the time to read this.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Congratulations on rescuing your hedgie from sub-par conditions.  It's wonderful when people have the time and patience to do so - it takes a big heart.

I'm in the US, but I'll use a converter to figure out Celsius temperatures :lol:

Your hedgie's cage should be around 23.3*C to about 25.5*C. I think a lot of hog owners try to keep it at 23.8*C (75*F). The temperature difference between the floor and the ceiling in a room can be pretty large and the temp inside tends to dip a little bit at night. It sounds like a CHE set up would be the best heating option for you, as they are made to heat a cage, not a room. Check out this thread: viewtopic.php?f=8&t=4579

You can use a space heater, but you mentioned that you don't want your rabbit getting too warm, so I think a CHE would be best in your situation.  
For a CHE set up, you'll need 1 or 2 10.5" domes, 1 or 2 CHE bulbs, a thermostat and at least 1 digital thermometer to make sure the cage temp is good and the thermostat is working properly. CHE bulbs are heat emitter bulbs only - they do not produce light.

Hogs need 12-14 hours of light a day, so you should get a light timer (you can get them at Lowe's, Home Depot, etc for $4-10) and hook up a floor lamp or even an aquarium light to it. As an example, I have an aquarium light on top of my Mildred's cage. It turns on at 7am and off at 8pm. If you use a lamp, make sure it's close enough to Penelope's cage that it's actually shining in the cage. This will help keep their internal clock regulated and prevent hibernation attempts.

You have a great start to your C&C cage! You do need to get some coroplast or plexiglass to at least go up the sides, as hedgies are known to climb and they can injure themselves trying to climb their cage walls. Not to mention that if you're going to leave that third of the cage open on top, she could easily climb right out. It's a good idea to use coroplast on the floor of the cage, too. That way there is a hard, easy-to-clean surface under the fleece liner and you don't have to worry about Penelope escaping by crawling under the cage. Zip ties come in handy for connecting the floor piece to the walls.


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 12, 2011)

wow... thanks that was a super helpful reply! As for the bottom of the cage, I have like a white board type thing, it's like plywood sort of but not... AH I forgot the name... particle board... noo... it's like a carboard type material but harder underneath the fleece blanket. I will definitely get a light w/timer for her and need to put something on the sides.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Here is a thread with all you need to know heating wise http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=4579

You need sides on your set up with an open top like that...for one they may get head stuck in the squares and not be able to back out plus they can climb. If you haven't already you will want to secure your wheel to the cage so it doesn't fall over too. I would also take the thread border off the fleece so it was not a tangle concern. You will need a light on a timer for 12-14 hrs of light (window light doesn't cut it as it changes) AND a heating system.

Congrats on your new quilly friend

Dang...someone else post same time as me...now you know  lol


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 12, 2011)

Sorry... so is this an example of a CHE? http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAd?AdId= ... oxX3Tg7rI*

I'm going to buy it asap if so.

Thanks.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Nope. Please look at this thread that we linked you to before and scroll down to the CHE section:

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=4579

It shows pictures of the different things you need and gives links to where you can buy the stuff online.


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 12, 2011)

I just moved into the area and forgot I had a pet store that specializes in reptiles just down the street (go figure lol). I took a walk down to the store and told the guy that I needed a CHE setup and told him the temp I needed it at. He gave me a 60W because he said it will bring it just above room temp. I set it up, so here is a picture I'm just wondering if the placement is okay height wise, if I keep it on for 24hs and whether or not I should have gotten a bulb with a higher wattage? Also, The cage beside her cage is my rabbits cage, would there be any heat radiating from the back of the lamp that would affect the temp in my rabbits cage?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

There is a certain thermometer of sorts that you can get which will gauge the temperature in the cage and if it drops below the temperature you have it set for then it turns the heating lamp on. It's much more energy efficient. I'm going to try to look for the name of it, I know its like a reptile product.

http://www.reptilesupply.com/product.php?products_id=75 there you go.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

60 watt is not big enough I'd think (I don't use a CHE but from reading the threads here most advised 150w or more for your size of cage) 

Yes they stay on 24-7 but you require a temperature controller first or it will not work properly eg: bake your hedgie. The temp controller turns the heat on when it gets cool, off when it gets too hot so the temp stays consistient. Once you have sides on the cage it will help keep the heat in better too. 

You need to secure the lamp with something extra too like zip ties so if the clamp fails it does not fall in and burn anything.


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks, 
I guess I gotta exchange the bulb tomorrow for 150 and get a temp controller.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I know it can be overwhelming, but you are doing great! Being willing to learn and accept advice is a huge part of hog ownership.  

Do you know what temperature that room is normally? We might be able to give you better advice about the number and wattage of CHEs that you should get.


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 12, 2011)

I would say it is 21-22 degrees at all times. I like to keep quite warm. 

Thanks for all the help


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

If you're sure that room is consistently in that temperature range, I would say that 2 100W CHEs (with 10 inch domes, not 5 inch) would be good for your cage once you get the sides put on.


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 12, 2011)

Can I not just use one 150 with a thermostat though? and have it sort of coming in from the back to the front so as it's not too hot? I'm just considering the fact that a CHE for me costs about 80-90$ I bought one yesterday, but at the same time I don't want to not give her what she needs... If anything I could rework her cage to be 2x2... any thoughts?

OH... PS. my dome is a 10 inch dome... 

Thank You..


----------



## Arquan (Nov 9, 2011)

I asked a similar question too! :lol: Here's the thread: viewtopic.php?f=8&t=14492

And your cage setup is looks pretty good to start to me!


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks I was actually looking at that thread earlier ... I decided to go with 150 W because she mainly stays in the one half of the cage... I'm keeping track of the temp and my apartment without heating is 22 degrees with the CHE it is up 23-24. I think its perfect. 

Thank you to everyone who replied they were all so helpful!


----------

